# Ryleys Run Wristbands and Computer Bags



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I love my computer bag. I think I might remember who saw the bag at the run and really, really like it.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Kimm said:


> I love my computer bag. I think I might remember who saw the bag at the run and really, really like it.


Ive had four people since the run ask me about them and where can they get one. So I have to decide if its worth it. But the money would go to the rescues so I guess it would be.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Kimm said:


> I love my computer bag. I think I might remember who saw the bag at the run and really, really like it.


Werent you going to bed???????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Brinkleysmom said:


> Werent you going to bed???????


I lied! Actually, I'm heading there, but something's is keeping me up...:uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Kimm said:


> I lied! Actually, I'm heading there, but something's is keeping me up...:uhoh:


Something is always keeping you up.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

It's because I think too much...


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Kimm said:


> It's because I think too much...


Uh huh!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom

Kim , Dont you know thinking can get you in trouble..........................


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Maggies mom said:


> Kim , Dont you know thinking can get you in trouble..........................


She should, because she is the queen of getting into trouble. :::


----------



## Maggies mom

Like I say to my kids...."There you go thinking again" Gets you in trouble everytime................


----------



## dana

i didnt get to get to go but i would of loved to go!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope the merchandise can be put on the RR web site...


----------



## cubbysan

Kimm said:


> I hope the merchandise can be put on the RR web site...


That is a very good idea.


----------



## cubbysan

My kids are using their RR tote bags to carry all their belongings to summer camp everyday.


----------



## Judi

*Merchandise*

I not only liked the computer bag but the towels too.
My computer is now hooked up once again. It was disconected to have a floor installed.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Kimm said:


> I hope the merchandise can be put on the RR web site...


We are in the process of a new webmaster so things are a little slow right now in getting things done. Once that we have them on board, it will be no problem getting things on the website. No waiting for a month.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

cubbysan said:


> My kids are using their RR tote bags to carry all their belongings to summer camp everyday.


Marie, that was one of the purposes of these bags. So that you could use them just for something such as camp or the beach. Glad they are putting them to good use. They should have their wristbands on Monday as well.


----------



## cubbysan

They are very good advertising, too. They will love the wristbands.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

cubbysan said:


> They are very good advertising, too. They will love the wristbands.


Your right. Its great advertising. And you can tell people that next year the date is June 14. We set the date yesterday with SUNY. No graduations and no Special Olympics. So we are good to go.


----------



## cubbysan

I'll start passing the word now. That gives people more than enough time to plan. Thanks.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

cubbysan said:


> I'll start passing the word now. That gives people more than enough time to plan. Thanks.


Sandy has already said she and her husband are driving out next year instead of flying so they can stay an extra day maybe. That works. I figured I would let everyone know we have a date so they can plan accordingly. It will be on the website too as soon as we get the new webmaster up and going.


----------



## flamingo_sandy

Brinkleysmom said:


> Your right. Its great advertising. And you can tell people that next year the date is June 14. We set the date yesterday with SUNY. No graduations and no Special Olympics. So we are good to go.


Yay! That's less than a year away! I did a mapquest, looks like about 12.5 hours from Joliet to Albany. I think my daughter Liz is coming, too. That's Father's Day weekend, so hopefully she can get together with her dad the weekend before and come with us. 

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

flamingo_sandy said:


> Yay! That's less than a year away! I did a mapquest, looks like about 12.5 hours from Joliet to Albany. I think my daughter Liz is coming, too. That's Father's Day weekend, so hopefully she can get together with her dad the weekend before and come with us.
> 
> I can't wait!!!!


I wonder if we can get JPD and Moe to follow you?


----------



## paulbridges02

I would like to see a picture of the computer bags if possible. I just got my first golden and did a stint in an animal shelter when I was younger (community service for speeding tickets) that changed the way I look at animals who are abused and left behind. I would deffinately be interested in supporting the cause by purchasing some merch. The comp bag would be of particular interest since I work in IT anyway and have numerous computers.


----------



## Judi

*That's Flag Day*

and my Wedding Anniversary. The following day is my daughter's birthday and I think it's also Father's Day that weekend.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Judi said:


> and my Wedding Anniversary. The following day is my daughter's birthday and I think it's also Father's Day that weekend.


Hmmm, hopefully all the Dad's love dogs and they'll come out with us!!! I know my husband likes being there with all the dogs.

I may have a photo of the computer bag. I have a bag and I love it!


----------



## Judi

*There isn't enough room in the car*

for my husband, myself, my daughter, her husband, her baby, her mother-in-law and her father-in-law plus two Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

paulbridges02 said:


> I would like to see a picture of the computer bags if possible. I just got my first golden and did a stint in an animal shelter when I was younger (community service for speeding tickets) that changed the way I look at animals who are abused and left behind. I would deffinately be interested in supporting the cause by purchasing some merch. The comp bag would be of particular interest since I work in IT anyway and have numerous computers.


This is what it looks like and if you are interested in one, PM me and I will give you details. We have shirts and bandanas and hats still if you or anyone are interested. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Judi said:


> and my Wedding Anniversary. The following day is my daughter's birthday and I think it's also Father's Day that weekend.


Sorry Judi. The date is set. We knew it was Flag Day and Fathers Day weekend but we also knew that we did not want to do graduation weekends and we did not want to have it the week before which is the Special Olympics at SUNY. In July its too hot and May there is too many college graduations as well as Memorial Day weekend. So this is what we decided on. Sorry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Judi said:


> for my husband, myself, my daughter, her husband, her baby, her mother-in-law and her father-in-law plus two Golden Retrievers.


You need an RV! I was thinking a small RV we can sleep in would be nice. Not sure we'd rent one, but it's a thought. I would love one with a bathroom for traveling!

Any golfers on your list Judi?


----------



## cubbysan

Brinkleysmom said:


> Sorry Judi. The date is set. We knew it was Flag Day and Fathers Day weekend but we also knew that we did not want to do graduation weekends and we did not want to have it the week before which is the Special Olympics at SUNY. In July its too hot and May there is too many college graduations as well as Memorial Day weekend. So this is what we decided on. Sorry.


I have learned over the years that from April to the end of June, there is never a "good" weekend to have anything. There is just too much going on, and choices just have to be made. In this case, you don't want it to be too hot for the dogs (or the people!)


----------



## Judi

*I'll see what I can do and I might come.*

There is a good chance I will come for Father's Day weekend. I haven't looked at next year's calendar but I assume that June 14th is Sat. Father's Day will be Sunday. It might work. I understand that you can't please all of the people all of the time. There aren't enough days in the year.


----------



## Judi

Ryley's Run is a thing of the past!


----------



## mylissyk

This thread is 5 years old.


----------



## Judi

I know that.
Some threads might be worth it to return if just for a little while.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Judi, may I ask why you are bringing up all these old ancient threads? You've done it with several in the past couple of days. Why???


----------



## Judi

I think they are interesting and worth saving.


----------

